# Color of applesnails



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had an ivory and a blue snail produce all light blue babies. These have grown up and have laid several egg clusters. Almost all are blue again but today I found one pure white one. Is there an albino snail?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

no, it's just a ivory variant


----------

